# Constipation



## Slamps (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi there

I am currently pregnant with triplets and suffering horribly with constipation (i normally suffer when not PG too). Previously my GP told me to take lactulose as it doesn't enter the blood stream but sadly that's stopped working and is just giving me really uncomfortable wind now. I am still waiting to enter the NHS system to see a midwife but I asked the pharmacist at our local chemist the other day if I could take Movicol having previously taken it with success. He was adamant that I had to see my midwife (despite me saying I don't have one yet) and then he refused to sell it to me. 

During the conversation he also told me that both Lactulose and Movicol both enter the blood stream which is something my GP said wasn't the case so I'm feeling a bit confused.

I drink between 3&4 litres of water a day and have a high fibre / low sugar diet so I am at a loss as to how to get things moving again on a regular basis.

Would really appreciate your advice on Movicol as I can't get to see my GP for a further week.

Many thanks,

Slamps


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Lactulose is safe in pregnancy.

The BNF (British National Formulary) says the following.....
If dietary and lifestyle changes fail then moderate doses of poorly absorbed laxatives can be tried. A bulk forming laxative may be tried first. An osmotic laxative, such as lactulose can be tried. Bisacodyl or senna may be suitable if a stimulant effect is necessary.

So dietary measures include exercise, eating cereals like weetabix, plenty of water, plenty of fibrous fruits and veg, prunes etc.

Then bulk forming laxative such as fybogel.

Then lactulose.

Then Senna or biscodyl.

The latter I would rather see used under the supervision of doctor or midwife.

There is not much information about Movicol in pregnancy, although the data sheet says that exposure to the macrogol is negligible.
This is a quote from the data sheet....

_''Pregnancy_
There are limited amount of data from the use of MOVICOL in pregnant women. Studies in animals have shown indirect reproductive toxicity (see section 5.3). Clinically, no effects during pregnancy are anticipated, since systemic exposure to macrogol 3350 is negligible. 
MOVICOL can be used during pregnancy.''
Hope this helps.


----------



## Slamps (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you Mistletoe (Holly), this is very useful. I've actually tried Senna when not PG and it's a bit too violent on me so definitely won't try that until I've seen my GP! Will persevere with the Lactulose for now until I'm under a midwife.

Many thanks,


----------

